# 12/0 penn upgrades



## Savage87 (Mar 3, 2019)

I just picked up a 12/0 on a 130# class rod for land based shark fishing. I want to do some upgrades to it. Upgrade the drag, ss main gear sleeve, and a couple other things. Is there anyone local in the Pensacola Milton area that has any experience with doing these upgrades and would be willing to help me out in pointing me in the right direction any help will be much appreciated


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Contact Pompano Joe & Keith (Ocean Master) & tell them what your plans for the reel are. One, or both, of them would be happy to help you with upgrades! 

Do a forum search on both of their names for their contact information!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have all the upgrade parts available. It can get costly depending on how far you want to go. I have the factory SS gear set, 10 tooth SS gear sleeve, and the Motive Fab drag insert. 

Either Joe or I will do it for you.


----------



## Savage87 (Mar 3, 2019)

Awesome I will be getting in touch with you real soon I want to get it all done here in the next month.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

To start out I would keep the bronze main gear. It will hold up. I would add 2 SS anti-reverse dogs and the SS gear sleeve. Also the drag insert for more drag range.


----------



## Savage87 (Mar 3, 2019)

What would the cost be for the upgrades you just suggested


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Savage87 said:


> What would the cost be for the upgrades you just suggested


The 9 tooth SS gear sleeve cost me $35.00. I believe the drag insert was around $50.00. I will check with the seller because i get a discount. 2 SS anti-reverse dogs are just a couple of dollars each. 

If it is allowed I am adding a link to my friend Sal at Alan Tani showing the drag insert. It is based on Penn’s Versa Drag system. By having the drag washers locked in a fixed position you get drag pressure on both sides of the drag washer. Except for the bottom one. It creates friction on one side only. 

Some of the Penn made in china spinning reels used the keyed drag washers also. The ones with 2 keyed drag washers create friction on 3 sides. 

Best,

Keith
https://alantani.com/index.php?topic=26546.0


----------



## Savage87 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thats not bad at all. I'm a member on alentani.com also lots of good info on there. I will be getting up with you for sure on the upgrades. Got a couple bigger jobs coming up gonna set back alittle more money and then I'll give you a holler


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

Keith should have an offset handle blank and 5/0 grip from Alan as well.


----------

